# Flavour cravings / requirements



## Silver (12/2/17)

Hi all

Want to find out what your cravings are for flavours? Your vaping needs or urges.

Do you vape the same juice the whole day? Or a variety?
Do you crave tobaccoes, fruits, menthols or desserts?
Does one profile do the job or do you need more than one at a time to rotate between them?

I find this quite interesting. Posted about it quite a long time ago but have been thinking about this for a while and noticing from my own experiences.

My core cravings are actually quite simple:

A fruity menthol
A strong tobacco
I find i need to alternate between these two throughout the day. After several puffs of a fruity menthol I need something strong and bold - so I reach for the tobacco. Then after a few puffs of that I need something to refresh - so I reach for the fruity menthol. I could rotate between these two all the time. Too much of one is not as pleasing. The sensation from them are so different that they complement each other.

Sometimes there will be a dessert in the rotation - and depending on its richness its either in between the two above or if its rich and bold, then it plays a "semi tobacco" role.

I find after a meal I crave a stronge bolder juice so i will normally go for the tobacco. When i am thirsty or very hungry, i tend to reach for the fruity menthol.

*What are your main cravings and how do you satisfy them with your flavour profile rotations? *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/2/17)

I wish I craved more flavours... but Menthol Litchi is my staple vape juice diet!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (12/2/17)

My profiles change from time to time but at the moment I am not vaping the following:

1. Dark/milk chocolate - coil killers and never found one I liked.
2. Coffee - I used to like these but have gone off them.
3. Fruits - just too thin and astringent on their own. I get that tart mouth coating like I've been chewing raw pineapple chunks all day.
4. Mints & menthols - gone right off mints, menthols are still OK.

Which leaves my favourites:

1. Bakeries - golden brown baked, sugary, crusty, crumbly, biscuity, doughy, cakey, icingy goodness. 
2. Desserts - creams, ice creams, custards, flans, smoothies, shakes, fruit whips.
3. Milky vapes - thick, rich, sweet, drooly, dribbly, napkin on my shirt-front horchata, eggnog, horlicks, infant cereal style vapes.
4. Tobaccos - just because. I'm an ex-smoker, baccy is nice. *cough*
5. Once-off types - PB, licorice, coconut, white chocolate, butterscotch, etc.

I'm developing a banana waffle atm. It's going to be a fresh-baked chunky crispy golden-toasted waffle, decked with banana halves sauted lightly in rum butter and brown sugar to soften and sprinkled with roasted hazelnut pieces, with the whole lot smothered in ultra-rich semi-melted eggy creamy vanilla soft serve infused with gooey running-down-the-chin caramel syrup. Nom nom nom - that's a ten.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Slick (12/2/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> I wish I craved more flavours... but Menthol Litchi is my staple vape juice diet!


@Rob Fisher I would love to know,if XXX was not invented and you never tasted it,what do you think your ADV wouldve been?

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/2/17)

Slick said:


> @Rob Fisher I would love to know,if XXX was not invented and you never tasted it,what do you think your ADV wouldve been?



It used to be Menthol Ice... then Tropical Ice and now XXX... others that I do vape from time to time are Foggs Milkyway, Slug Juice, A french juice called Antarctica (Eucalyptus), Paulie's Pistachio Ice cream, Hazeworks Startup, Dinner Lady Lemon Tart, Cuttwood Unicorn Milk and Monster Melons, Marshmallow Man, TNT Ice, Vapornaut Under the Sea and Kyrptonite... I may have missed a few but these are juices I have kept and not given away.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lingogrey (13/2/17)

I find that my cravings are largely determined by the weather and by the time of day, with tobaccos being the only juices that I can vape relatively consistently regardless of weather or time (however, the tobaccos would generally vary in character). In the mornings I tend to go for bold and dry tobacco / bakery / cinnamon / chai juices. During hotter weather and generally in the mid-mornings and afternoons, I tend to prefer fruity / fruity (light) menthol / fruity yogurt juices (with the occasional cured tobacco). On warmer evenings I would remain on fruits / fruit yogurts / tobaccos, whilst on colder evenings I would prefer bakery, dessert (cold weather being the only time I really enjoy these, with the exception of some non-strawberry ice creams), boozy, or pipe tobacco juices. I don't really enjoy cereal, strawberry milk, or chocolate juices at any time. (On really cold winter days my preferences would basically be the same as on colder evenings).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (13/2/17)

Lingogrey said:


> I find that my cravings are largely determined by the weather and by the time of day, with tobaccos being the only juices that I can vape relatively consistently regardless of weather or time (however, the tobaccos would generally vary in character). In the mornings I tend to go for bold and dry tobacco / bakery / cinnamon / chai juices. During hotter weather and generally in the mid-mornings and afternoons, I tend to prefer fruity / fruity (light) menthol / fruity yogurt juices (with the occasional cured tobacco). On warmer evenings I would remain on fruits / fruit yogurts / tobaccos, whilst on colder evenings I would prefer bakery, dessert (cold weather being the only time I really enjoy these, with the exception of some non-strawberry ice creams), boozy, or pipe tobacco juices. I don't really enjoy cereal, strawberry milk, or chocolate juices at any time. (On really cold winter days my preferences would basically be the same as on colder evenings).



Thats interesting @Lingogrey - makes sense that the weather plays a role in your craving.
I too find less desire for strong tobaccoes and rich bold juices on very hot days. When there is sweltering heat, I also tend to vape more of the refreshing fruity menthols

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (13/2/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> I wish I craved more flavours... but Menthol Litchi is my staple vape juice diet!



Rob in many ways I envy your desire for one main juice. Must make things so much simpler and give you a good idea how a device and coil/wick setup is performing because you know that juice so well.

But do you find your litchi menthol tastes slightly dofferent first thing in the day versus when you have vaped it for a while? Dont you get a bit of fatigue for the flavour or doesnt it get a bit tasteless or have less flavour after a few hours of vaping?


----------



## Christos (13/2/17)

@Silver, I have 2 juices in my rotation and hardly deviate. 

The main one is ELP Amazon.
Lately I've been switching between 6mg Nic and 3mg Nic depending on if I feel like I need a stronger hit.

I try new juices from time to time and I have polar mint in my noisy cricket for that refreshing cleanse ever so often but I have been on a 30ml bottle for a few months already.


----------



## PSySpin (13/2/17)

My main flavor craving is for vibrant coffee vapes (have two different coffee flavors that i rotate) and every second day I pop a fruity menthol in just to make sure i keep the vapers tongue in check. 
I found that the other flavors like the cereals and bakery taste doesn't do it for me, that is one thing that is great of the industry that we are in is that every one have their own unique likes and dislikes to flavors


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/2/17)

Silver said:


> Rob in many ways I envy your desire for one main juice. Must make things so much simpler and give you a good idea how a device and coil/wick setup is performing because you know that juice so well.
> 
> But do you find your litchi menthol tastes slightly dofferent first thing in the day versus when you have vaped it for a while? Dont you get a bit of fatigue for the flavour or doesnt it get a bit tasteless or have less flavour after a few hours of vaping?



Yip having pretty much one juice does give me a heads up on building for all my devices and getting them just right... I do occasionally get a bit of fatigue but all I do then is clean the tank and either dry burn the coil or replace the coil and rewick and boom! Back in business... there are also times when the flavour is just out of the world and that tends to be later in the day after a pit stop and I wish I could get that 24/7.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (13/2/17)

I require a variety of flavours all the time to keep me interested. Near my hand I have a holder with 6 Reos (2 Minis and 4 Grands) with 6 OL16s. Each OL16 coiled for the specific category of juice.

Mini 1 - coffee or spicy. Currently a Bourbon Chai.
Mini 2 - dessert/bakery. Dinner Lady a Lemon Tart remix at the moment.
Grand 1 - fruity. Prickly Pear atm.
Grand 2 - fruity or beverage. Pina Colada right now.
Grand 3 - tobacco. Camel at present.
Grand 4 - mint/menthol. My interpretation of Bowden's Mate atm.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## gdigitel (13/2/17)

I also tend to vape different flavours depending of the time of day. My day would usually start with a smooth and easy going DIYorDie Duchess Clone. Second tank would be Mr Peanut Butter which I would consider my ADV. Throughout the morning I would also have some experiments on dripper standby. My current experiment is a Mint Liquorice. I find this to be a good palate cleanser. In the evening it would be Mr Peanut Butter and some more experiments on the dripper.
So mostly desert vapes for me with the occasional fruit menthol.
Oh ... No chocolates for me ... still get strange taste from chocolate vapes.


----------



## rogue zombie (13/2/17)

Im a seasonal vaper. The only profile that I have all year round is Tobaccos.


Then generally speaking, in *Summer Spring*, I crave *menthol/mint, fruits and a few candy juices*.

In the *cold*, I generally crave *more bakery and desserts*.
I normally vape one juice throughout the work day. Then and night I chop and change, while the Reo runs a tobacco through the night.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrDeedz (13/2/17)

I am one of those unfortunate not too have an all day vape as yet. I tend to get bored of a flavor after 1 tank. so always gunking up my coils and cotton very quick changing juices often in a day. from fruit to deserts. What I do get cravings for is Nutty juices

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Spydro (13/2/17)

If I had to I could get by with just several DIY coffee vapes, coffee and tea vapes or with some boozy beverage vapes mixed in. The drinks favored the most maybe because I don't drink coffee as much as I had all my life (it wasn't measured in cups daily but rather pots of coffee in each 24 hour period), and I seldom drink tea or alcoholic beverages now days. I also like spicy and savory flavors derived from plants that along with some of the drink flavors I extract some of myself.

What I am not a fan of is bakery, candy, desserts or fruits, and have rarely done them in my DIY. I might include some very specific dessert types sometimes for short runs, but never any of the others for a long time. The only fruity vape I've ever really liked was XXX. 

My whims are just that, spur of the moment that can be anytime 24/7 because I am usually awake and vaping most of the time 24/7. I rotate 4-5-6 flavors in rotation all at the same time... and a rotation might be anywhere from up to a few hours to up to a few days. Pretty much gone are the days when I associated a vape with a time of day/night or activity like I did when I smoked stinkies and pipes. That probably because there is no difference to me anymore between day and night other than that I only go out and about in the wee hours of the night. Otherwise what time it is or even what day it is matters not.

At the moment (as the witching hour approaches) I am running 4 mods with DIY's in them that compliment the Peaberry Kona coffee I am drinking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (13/2/17)

For me its anything with a bakery/doughy/cookie flavour. can vape that all day

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dietz (13/2/17)

For me its definitely a permanent rotation of three:
1. Mainly vibrant Fruits and
2. Cool Minty Fruits (best to far is XXX, almost in between everything else).
3. a Nice tobacco (At the moment its Am4A, just started out with Tobaccos) or Menthol Tobacco, to break the fruits.
In that order.

Very similar to yours @Silver
I cant seem to find an ADV. I like the fact that there are many to choose from, So why only Vape one?!


EDIT: Oh and the odd Coffee Cravings Some mornings. (Paulies Coffee Cake and Revolution Vape's Escobars beans in my current inventory)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (13/2/17)

Great combinations you have going there @Dietz !

I need to join you on that AM4A that I see so much talk about. 
I will soon...

The other good thing about having a few juices always in rotation is that you have a few setups always in rotation - which means there are backups!!!

For many months (and even to an extent now) I was paranoid that I would run out of charge or there would be a breakdown of some sort with one or two of my devices - so I had a few set up and ready all the time.

Even now, if I have less than three devices loaded nicely I get a bit nervous. Sometimes I have to go off for a few hours to a sudden meeting. That thought of not having something ready to go makes me cringe.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dietz (13/2/17)

Silver said:


> Great combinations you have going there @Dietz !
> 
> I need to join you on that AM4A that I see so much talk about.
> I will soon...
> ...


The Am4A is great on its own, but I feel its still needs that little something (tobacco wise) and @alex1501 has been giving tips on my tobacco additions. will share a recipe once ive made something I feel worthy.

I definitely hear you on the backup device, I feel that there is a definite need for at least Three more Devices with full setups... you know, Just in case

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dr Phil (13/2/17)

Iv been Vaping a while and don't really have an Adv I rewick every day and try a new juce every day. I must say dinner lady lemon tart is one I enjoy. Only juices I can't vape are melon vapes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (13/2/17)

Dr Phil said:


> Iv been Vaping a while and don't really have an Adv I rewick every day and try a new juce every day. I must say dinner lady lemon tart is one I enjoy. Only juices I can't vape are melon vapes



Howzit @Dr Phil 
Long time!

I have a nice tobacco vape for you to try


----------



## Tanja (16/2/17)

I have a couple of juices lined up and refill my tank with the next one in line once it's done... I fill up 3 to 4 times a day...

I prefer mostly dessert flavors... nutty flavors... and in-between some fruity ones...

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------

